# Stiffness: Look 555 vs. Madone 5.1 or 5.2



## unagidon (Jun 16, 2007)

Just curious if anyone has facts on how stiff the 07 Look 555 is compared to 08 Madone 5.1 (white carbon) and 5.2 (black carbon). I ended up buying a 555 over the Madone's becuase I preferred the handling the more responsive feel, but still curious about stiffness.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

I don't know how the 555 compares to the 585 but, I have a copy of some test results that Specialized ran and published. They show the Madone 5.2 is just barely stiffer (imperceptible I would venture to say) than the 585 in both torsional frame and BB stiffness. Naturally being a "Specialized" test report, the Tarmac SL2 and SL tested significantly stiffer than either. Whether these stiffness numbers were academic or not, I don't know. In other words, the difference could well be beyond the law of diminishing returns for the intended purpose.


----------

